# Dea on my door!!!!



## unhappybrian (Sep 18, 2010)

fuck i am unhappy
yesterday i had a visit from DEA!
i have ordered steroids from sponsor of this forum-genxxl 
what to do now?
please help me


----------



## pyes (Sep 18, 2010)

ahahaha, do not open the door. If they have a warrent, they will kick it in, if not they have to knock, in which case you are not obligated to open the door. If you open the door you are allowing them access to come in. Yell, out your closed window to have them contact their boss, and tell their boss to call you if they need to talk.

BUt I do not believe you. this is your first post ever and I think you created this account to bash a sponser. I think another sponser is behind this gig. I will be willing to bet my tahoe that I am correct. Stop trolling


----------



## Flathead (Sep 18, 2010)

Between your board name & your first post being a sponsor bash, I'm w/pyes. I smell BS!!


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 18, 2010)

unhappybrian said:


> fuck i am unhappy
> yesterday i had a visit from DEA!
> i have ordered steroids from sponsor of this forum-genxxl
> what to do now?
> please help me



WP this is shameful, this too overt and i'm afraid that every IM member will see through this AGAIN!


----------



## unclem (Sep 18, 2010)

first off u knucklehead op , the dea doesnt come first. u get a letter. then jerkface u get a postmaster, then controlled delivery and the us customs with a dea agent. sorry, but u have it in wrong order.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 18, 2010)

..  jerkoff deserves to have gears confiscated . .


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 18, 2010)

I have to agree with the above, if you cant get clients the good old fashioned way dont bother, ive heard nothing but good things about genxxl. JMO.


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 18, 2010)

freakin unbelievable.  can't get much lower than this.  what a POS.


----------



## Stoner1 (Sep 18, 2010)

pyes said:


> ahahaha, do not open the door. If they have a warrent, they will kick it in, if not they have to knock, in which case you are not obligated to open the door. If you open the door you are allowing them access to come in. Yell, out your closed window to have them contact their boss, and tell their boss to call you if they need to talk.
> 
> BUt I do not believe you. this is your first post ever and I think you created this account to bash a sponser. I think another sponser is behind this gig. I will be willing to bet my tahoe that I am correct. Stop trolling



Agreed


----------



## MDR (Sep 18, 2010)

What a fucking asshole.


----------



## 2tomlinson (Sep 18, 2010)

MDR said:


> What a fucking asshole.




This sponsor proves it on a daily basis, yet remains oblivious -- or just stupid.  I don't purchase meds from con men, particularly transparent bungling con men.  Oh . . . and thanks to Pyes for catching on so quickly.


----------



## Doublewide (Sep 18, 2010)

You know whats funny is there has been a few busts for small shipments and they were all made out to be genxxl... when in fact i dont believe any were. its quite comical when other sources feel they have time to make posts like this instead of dedicate thier time to customer serivice and their products. and secondly they think the members are stupid enough to believe this shit. its insulting.

such bs... some people cant keep up with Genx so they have to pull this shit


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 18, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Between your board name & your first post being a sponsor bash, I'm w/pyes. I smell BS!!



I don't even wanna get involved in this anymore and I won't but I don't care about nor would I EVER use any of the sponsers here, so I do not favor one over another, but right is right. This is terrible Juju. I will not suggest any names and I've mentioned no names...and I don't think I even need to, I think I know who you are.I hope that I am wrong which is entirely possible. I'm so shocked at this even from you that I can't even be angry, instead I feel so sad for you and I say from my heart ......is it really worth this ? Homey this is as low as it gets. Damn. 

May Jah open your heart whoever you are.

Peace and Love


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 18, 2010)

OP.....truly pathetic,,.
Genxxl....keep proving all the wannabees wrong,


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 18, 2010)

ผมคิดว่าบอร์ดน่าจะห้ามลานี้ มันไร้สาระว่ามีดังที่จะทำนี้


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 18, 2010)

I also think they should start putting a post or rep limit before anyone is aloud to come into the AAS or Sponsors forum.


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Sep 18, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> I also think they should start putting a post or rep limit before anyone is aloud to come into the AAS or Sponsors forum.



Absolutely

Peace and Love


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 18, 2010)

Dear  roastchicken, please live us alone!

We do not psot shit about any sponsors ,etc!

We are real company and not kids!

best-regards

wp


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 18, 2010)

Dear unhappybrian,

If you order FDA approved gear, DEA cannot do anything. 

Please send me your awesome genxxl gear. It is good stuff and will gladly take it off your hands. 

best-regards


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 18, 2010)

Flathead said:


> Between your board name & your first post being a sponsor bash, I'm w/pyes. I smell BS!!


 
x2........if this were legit you wouldn't be posting on an open forum that you purchased illegal items and the dea visited you...it takes alot of money and manpower and bureaucratic work to setup a controlled delivery, let alone a visit from the feds.....also when us reps and vets see the same type of post with the same variables from questionable new board members it all sounds very very fishy.....yes, what you post if proven that it's you can be used against you.....i smell a "troll"......so some say bad publicity is still publicity....i agree....hearing someone say that they had a visit would let me know that it's legitimate gear then at least!


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 18, 2010)

This is a really stupid post by unhappybrian. Man you need to get a freaking life! Coming up in here with a post like this is just LAME! Do you think you can pull a fast one like that here? Your dealing with a bunch of guys who know their shit when it comes to the purchase of AAS! There are certian steps that happen before the DEA gets involved. Like the purchase of Thousands of dollars worth of gear. Their not going to waste their time on small 100 or 200 dollars worth of gear.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 18, 2010)

Supermans Daddy said:


> I don't even wanna get involved in this anymore and I won't but I don't care about nor would I EVER use any of the sponsers here, so I do not favor one over another, but right is right. This is terrible Juju. I will not suggest any names and I've mentioned no names...and I don't think I even need to, I think I know who you are.I hope that I am wrong which is entirely possible. I'm so shocked at this even from you that I can't even be angry, instead I feel so sad for you and I say from my heart ......is it really worth this ? Homey this is as low as it gets. Damn.
> 
> May Jah open your heart whoever you are.
> 
> Peace and Love







YouTube Video









 YEs may the spirit of Jah open your eyes Wp until then all i can do is play you this song.


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 18, 2010)

Richard Gears said:


> LOL WP strikes again!
> 
> sounds like yakof smirnoff wrote that.


 
Looking good there man..but I gotta tell ya...too fukn funny   LMAO


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 18, 2010)

wow what a great thread!!!  not


----------



## J84 (Sep 18, 2010)

unhappybrian said:


> fuck i am unhappy
> yesterday i had a visit from DEA!
> i have ordered steroids from sponsor of this forum-genxxl
> what to do now?
> please help me


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 18, 2010)

The Situation said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stylus187 (Sep 18, 2010)

unhappybrian said:


> fuck i am unhappy
> yesterday i had a visit from DEA!
> i have ordered steroids from sponsor of this forum-genxxl
> what to do now?
> please help me


commit suicide, problem solved!!!! some people here actually want to learn as well as teach. I hate people who advertise or bash someone they dont know. please dont visit this site anymore, you are not welcome!!!!!


----------



## TwisT (Sep 18, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear  roastchicken, please live us alone!
> 
> We do not psot shit about any sponsors ,etc!
> 
> ...





unhappybrian said:


> fuck i am unhappy
> yesterday i had a visit from DEA!
> i have ordered steroids from sponsor of this forum-genxxl
> what to do now?
> please help me



Hmm broken English, and a new line for each sentence/complete thought. Very similar writing styles if you look closely, misuse and missing definite articles (a, the). Probably completely coincidence though, I'm sure.


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 18, 2010)

TimGreenly said:


> Hmm broken English, and a new line for each sentence/complete thought. Very similar writing styles if you look closely, misuse and missing definite articles (a, the). Probably completely coincidence though, I'm sure.


 All that is missing is the last line......
WP
What a pathetic company. They should be banned from this site.


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 18, 2010)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear roastchicken, please live us alone!
> 
> We do not psot shit about any sponsors ,etc!
> 
> ...


 
....you fucking small minded ball-baby...WAAAA  WAAAA...sniveling fuck.  Boo-hoo..leave me alone.  FUCK, I can't stand you or anything you stand for.


----------



## BigBoiH (Sep 18, 2010)

TimGreenly said:


> Hmm broken English, and a new line for each sentence/complete thought.


I only noticed one member that writes in "haiku" format.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 18, 2010)

BigBoiH said:


> I only noticed one member that writes in "haiku" format.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Sep 18, 2010)

unclem said:


> first off u knucklehead op , the dea doesnt come first. u get a letter. then jerkface u get a postmaster, then controlled delivery and the us customs with a dea agent. sorry, but u have it in wrong order.


 

this here is 100%

you get a letter first.

Unless you ordered their whole stock supply of millions of dollars worth.

The mods need to source the IP of this fool and see where it came from.

then BAN


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Sep 19, 2010)

We intercepted another package addressed to you, Mr. Juan Fernando Gonzalez III aka "the situation"

You think you're clever, hiding your anabolics inside bottles of Flinstone Gummy chewables? 

Well, luckilly the gears were bunk and contained only pure estradiol. 

But Next time, we'll be sending you a letter.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> x2........if this were legit you wouldn't be posting on an open forum that you purchased illegal items and the dea visited you...it takes alot of money and manpower and bureaucratic work to setup a controlled delivery, let alone a visit from the feds.....also when us reps and vets see the same type of post with the same variables from questionable new board members it all sounds very very fishy.....yes, what you post if proven that it's you can be used against you.....i smell a "troll"......so some say bad publicity is still publicity....i agree....hearing someone say that they had a visit would let me know that it's legitimate gear then at least!


 
calm down Gentlemen, it was the DRSE confiscating his gears for newbie negligence and former placebo abuse . .  this will not be tolerated!


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2010)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> We intercepted another package addressed to you, Mr. Juan Fernando Gonzalez III aka "the situation"
> 
> You think you're clever, hiding your anabolics inside bottles of Flinstone Gummy chewables?
> 
> ...


 





YouTube Video











well may the Jah open your eyes dea...I took that from SD i for got my roots may this song help u see the error of your ways


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 19, 2010)

Dear guys please stop to talk shit,we don't need shit talk and we do not talk shit about any sponsors,,but you keep talk shit about us..are you jealous or what?

best-regards

wp


----------



## pyes (Sep 19, 2010)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> We intercepted another package addressed to you, Mr. Juan Fernando Gonzalez III aka "the situation"
> 
> You think you're clever, hiding your anabolics inside bottles of Flinstone Gummy chewables?
> 
> ...


 

hahahahahaha, I wish I would have thought to make a fiction dea agent character.


----------



## Doublewide (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the support guys! Very Very much appreciated! it makes my job easier when we have great members like you guys supporting genx... leaves me more time to give away goods!1


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 19, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> All that is missing is the last line......
> WP
> What a pathetic company. They should be banned from this site.



Its to bad when you have to resort to making fake user profiles to trash other companys. If you want people to buy your product than work on your marketing. Adjust your prices and stop trying to bullshit your target customers.


----------



## Del1964 (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm glad I took the time to read this whole thread.  Been getting closer and closer to deciding which "source" I want to go with and actually threads like this make it an even tougher decision.  When the heck is WalMart going to sell their own version of Great Value Deca and Test???


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 19, 2010)

me love DW and WP long time


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 26, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> calm down Gentlemen, it was the DRSE confiscating his gears for newbie negligence and former placebo abuse . . this will not be tolerated!


 My name is the sitch and i was once a placebo user


----------



## 200+ (Sep 26, 2010)

unhappybrian said:


> fuck i am unhappy
> yesterday i had a visit from DEA!
> i have ordered steroids from sponsor of this forum-genxxl
> what to do now?
> please help me





World-Pharma.org said:


> Dear  roastchicken, please live us alone!
> 
> We do not psot shit about any sponsors ,etc!
> 
> ...





TimGreenly said:


> Hmm broken English, and a new line for each sentence/complete thought. Very similar writing styles if you look closely, misuse and missing definite articles (a, the). Probably completely coincidence though, I'm sure.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm curious who made the OP. WP has made tons of fake post in the past talking about how WP is the greatest company ever. However, their Engrish isn't so hot, and their posts are easier emulated. It is very possible someone framed him. It is also very possible that WP invented unhappybrian, because their are dumb enough. 

Either way, it's good entertainment. This is the first time I have ever used this emoticon, but it is very appropriate.


----------



## Silver Back (Sep 26, 2010)

What a crock of shit


----------



## lifthvy (Sep 26, 2010)

MDR said:


> What a fucking asshole.


 
 I'm shocked to hear that come outta you man..


----------



## blergs. (Sep 26, 2010)

unhappybrian said:


> fuck i am unhappy
> yesterday i had a visit from DEA!
> i have ordered steroids from sponsor of this forum-genxxl
> what to do now?
> please help me




look guys this bull shit is going around the boards and its just that, bullshit.

fuk i dont even use gen much,  i usually go for naps as they have things i want that gen dont got.
but still they are not scammers nor bullshitters.
but im on alot of boards and i have been seeing alot of theses one post wonders going around.


----------



## MDR (Sep 26, 2010)

lifthvy said:


> I'm shocked to hear that come outta you man..



I know, I know.  Sometimes these things just slip out.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 26, 2010)

unclem said:


> first off u knucklehead op , the dea doesnt come first. u get a letter. then jerkface u get a postmaster, then controlled delivery and the us customs with a dea agent. sorry, but u have it in wrong order.



lol HAHAHAHA


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 26, 2010)

I even am thinking twice, what other types of things do you do in your spare time?  This is not the typical means of or for DEA to be wondering to a home for a small raid, unless you hold a prize...like credit fraud, identity thief, drug dealer, or has or knows crooked cops and helping to establish a fake ass cop and mouse game, for a nice fat salary and fat job title.  Sorry,  I think this is another waste of tax dollars


Nuff Sed!

Dictatorssuck.com


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 26, 2010)

Prince, this is fucked up on a whole new level. I understand that the board needs sponsers, but this is beyond the pale.


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 26, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> I even am thinking twice, what other types of things do you do in your spare time?  This is not the typical means of or for DEA to be wondering to a home for a small raid, unless you hold a prize...like credit fraud, identity thief, drug dealer, or has or knows crooked cops and helping to establish a fake ass cop and mouse game, for a nice fat salary and fat job title.  Sorry,  I think this is another waste of tax dollars
> 
> 
> Nuff Sed!
> ...





dave 236 said:


> Prince, this is fucked up on a whole new level. I understand that the board needs sponsers, but this is beyond the pale.



i hope you both realize that this didn't actually happen...the DEA didn't just show up.....please read thru again if so.....the OP is trying to sabotage genxxl instead of promoting their own product in a respectful way.......


----------



## kaufmass (Sep 26, 2010)

idk if this is legit or not
but if so thats crazy dude, sorry to hear that


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 26, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> i hope you both realize that this didn't actually happen...the DEA didn't just show up.....please read thru again if so.....the OP is trying to sabotage genxxl instead of promoting their own product in a respectful way.......


 


I thought not, but indeed my vocals on taxation and private home raids is nothing I wouldn't put pass some, in fooling some to think they're doing something with "our" money!

I don't always get to read all, but thanks for the FYI!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 26, 2010)

unhappybrian said:


> fuck i am unhappy
> yesterday i had a visit from DEA!
> i have ordered steroids from sponsor of this forum-genxxl
> what to do now?
> please help me



What help would you possibly want? If you are for real, why in the world would you increase the evidence against you, by posting on the internet from YOUR COMPUTER?


----------



## Hoglander (Sep 26, 2010)

734


----------



## Hoglander (Sep 26, 2010)

Wait this is the DEA thread   This is like when the cops throw a party for winners and the prize is handcuffs.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## pyes (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## weldingman (Sep 27, 2010)

Thank god for my wonderful sources, no worries, no hassel's.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## 200+ (Sep 27, 2010)

*Go Fish*


----------



## blergs. (Sep 27, 2010)

200+ said:


> *Go Fish*



Do you have any 2's ?


----------



## Du (Sep 27, 2010)

This thread is still alive? 

Cmon... check the IP. If it matches, ban the IP. If not, clear the name and shut down the thread. 

If we have the tools to end the bashing of a sponsor or prove them "guilty", let's use them.

(And before anyone jumps in... considering that they are already outside the US, I doubt they're via proxy...)


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 27, 2010)

irish_2003 said:


> i hope you both realize that this didn't actually happen...the DEA didn't just show up.....please read thru again if so.....the OP is trying to sabotage genxxl instead of promoting their own product in a respectful way.......




Dave was talking about the other evil sponsor bro

FDA WHO, PHARM-GRADE APPROVED EVIL!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2010)

ThisisnotTheDEA


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 27, 2010)

unhappybrian lmao


----------



## vortrit (Sep 27, 2010)

legendkiller85 said:


> unhappybrian lmao


----------

